

Ask HN: Suggestions on a place to stay while in the Bay area? - andy93

Hey guys, I will be in flying in to San Francisco over my winter break from university (Dec 15 - end of January). I am a first year computer science student from the midwest and I am considering transferring to a public uni. in Cali. I'm still looking for a place to stay as of right now, and I am not really familiar with the area. I am really learning about any new technology and start up culture, though I have been focusing mainly on web development(namely: Python+Django, HTML5, javascript). If you guys have any suggestions on places that would be hacker friendly (e: close to hot tech meet up location or something) I would appreciating hearing your opinion. I am mainly looking to network on this venture, but I will also be exploring the city to see if transferring out there will be my next move or not. Any suggestions (whether location or places/events I should go to) would be wonderful. Thanks!
======
jkaykin
Best idea is to hang around other hackers and you can learn what they are
working on. Check out:

<http://chezjj.com> <https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/133974>

------
OafTobark
If you plan on staying in the city (SF), pick a place in SOMA, be it hotel or
AirBNB a place. Its where all the startups are and convenient to CalTrain and
many food places within walking distance.

------
timthorn
Don't overlook the South Bay. Lots of places to visit there too - Intel
Museum, Tech Museum, Computer History Museum, Lick Observatory, NASA Ames...

------
donebizkit
What's your budget like?

~~~
andy93
pretty small; I have some flexibility with it if it is really beneficial
however.

~~~
donebizkit
san francisco is a very expensive city. If by small budget you actually mean a
small budget, I would recommend checking up the hostels downtown. They have a
great location and relatively cheap. Hope that helps.

